
Clarifying How Kiva Works - nreece
http://www.kiva.org/about/inside/2009/12/09/clarifying-how-kiva-works.html
======
th0ma5
The one fact that they should have disclosed on this piece is the part where
there is not a a thing where you see a specific person, and you lend that
specific person money, which is the fallacy that has led to the confusion, but
is really, ultimately, a minor point.

